# ما أشدّ غمورة هذا النهر



## zj73

Hi

ما أشدّ غمورة هذا النهر
Means
How great is the abundance of the water of this river!

What does the word أشد mean by itself? It is of course a superlative like akbar and asghar. They mean bigger and smaller.


----------



## Mahaodeh

It’s a superlative of شديد meaning strong, tough, enduring, hard…etc. hence the word أشد means stronger, tougher, more capable of enduring, harder, among others.

When used followed by something that could be measured then it’s using as a measure of intensity or severity, similar to أكبر وأصغر being used as a measure of size, أكثر وأقل being used as a measure of quantity. The opposite would be أضعف أو أوهى أو أقل depending on context.


----------



## Romeel

zj73 said:


> Hi
> 
> ما أشدّ غمورة هذا النهر


Are you going to use this sentence or is it just a question about أشدّ  ?


----------



## Ali Smith

I think أَشَدَّ is a فعل ماضي.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> I think أَشَدَّ is a فعل ماضي.



You know what, you are right! Because it looks so much like a superlative and it’s جامد we, including (or maybe especially) native speakers forget that it’s a verb.

It’s فعل ماض جامد in this context to express intensity.


----------



## Qureshpor

Mahaodeh said:


> You know what, you are right! Because it looks so much like a superlative and it’s جامد we, including (or maybe especially) native speakers forget that it’s a verb.
> 
> It’s فعل ماض جامد in this context to express intensity.


It is أشدَدُ which is contracted to أشَدُّ. This is اسم التفضیل.  The form ما أفعلَ where ما is مبتدأ and أفعَلَ is a فعل and it is based on this اسم التفضیل.

ما أفعلَ comes under the category of أُسلوب التعجُّب and is followed by a noun in the accusative (منصوب). Another such form is in the form أفعِل بهِ.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Oui c'est un *فعل ماض جامد* comme l'a dit Mahaodeh :


*إعراب صيغة التعجب*​*1 – ما أفعل*

ما : وهي نكرة تامة بمعنى شيء مبنية على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ .

أفعل ( فعل التعجب ) : وهو *فعل ماض جامد* ، وفاعله ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقديره هو .

المتعجب منه : وهو الاسم المنصوب الذي يأتي بعد فعل التعجب وهو منصوب على أنه مفعول به ، والجملة الفعلية في محل رفع خبر ما .

Source : أسلوب التعجب في اللغة العربية : تعريف، إعراب، أمثلة واضحة - أنا البحر


----------



## Ali Smith

Mahaodeh said:


> It’s a superlative of شديد meaning strong, tough, enduring, hard…etc. hence the word أشد means stronger, tougher, more capable of enduring, harder, among others.
> 
> When used followed by something that could be measured then it’s using as a measure of intensity or severity, similar to أكبر وأصغر being used as a measure of size, أكثر وأقل being used as a measure of quantity. The opposite would be أضعف أو أوهى أو أقل depending on context.


Then why didn't the speaker just say ما أَغْمَرَ هذا النهرَ? Why did he choose the periphrastic construction ما أَشَدَّ غمورةَ هذا النهرَ instead? Is there a difference in meaning between them?


----------



## zj73

Romeel said:


> Are you going to use this sentence or is it just a question about أشدّ  ?


I want to use this sentence.


----------



## Romeel

zj73 said:


> I want to use this sentence.


I do not advise you to use that sentence instead use this
ما أشد غزارة هذا النهر!

and for the question
ما غُزر/غزارة هذا النهر؟

Also, please (everybody) note that not every grammatically correct sentence is appropriate for use!


----------



## Ali Smith

Why use أشدّ غزارة/غمورة when you already have أغزر or أغمر or whatever?


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> Why use أشدّ غزارة/غمورة when you already have أغزر or أغمر or whatever?


You can use any


----------



## Ali Smith

Have you ever come across a Quranic verse or hadith or classical poem that used أشدّ or أكثر + infinitive instead of the simple اسم التفضيل?

Please note that “infinitive” means مصدر.


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> Have you ever come across a Quranic verse or hadith or classical poem that used أشدّ or أكثر + infinitive instead of the simple اسم التفضيل?
> 
> Please note that “infinitive” means مصدر.


I don't recall any now, sorry!

أكثر كرما
أكرم

Both are فصيح صحيح

Why you are having doubts?


----------



## Sadda7

@Ali Smith
Yes, you'll find that too in Quran, Hadith and poetry.


----------



## Ali Smith

Romeel said:


> I don't recall any now, sorry!
> 
> أكثر كرما
> أكرم
> 
> Both are فصيح صحيح
> 
> Why you are having doubts?


Really? Can you give me a classic example?


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> Really? Can you give me a classic example?


جاء في طبقات ابن سعد
وعن عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص: قال: سمعت أبي يقول: «ما رأيت أحدا أحضر فهما، ولا ألب لبا، ولا *أكثر علما،* ولا *أوسع حلما *من ابن عباس»

But why you are having such doubts?!!


----------

